# When are we getting those manifolds with 4 or 5 holes on the end?



## nightshift1983 (Sep 4, 2006)

Seen them on older dubs and hondas. It goes where the intake manifold is at. My cousin said that it they usually give around 50hp.


----------



## nightshift1983 (Sep 4, 2006)

And no I am not talking about an intake manifold like the hep sri


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

search.


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

Independent throttle bodies. No development for the 2.5 afaik.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Itbs would be dope.... But accommodating for the drive by wire system is um? Impossible?

Anyway they make power... Your cousin seems nearly as intelligent as you though... 50 hp? Maybe? I mean with the correct tune and on a k-series motor sure... But going itb is an n/a freak's dream!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

kaptinkangaru said:


> Independent throttle bodies. No development for the 2.5 afaik.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


^X2 And no one ever will, unless the guys at nls get bored :laugh: Not really worth the price you are going to pay for it I should add(on a mkv)


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh my.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

Could be done if you swapped to 034 standalone got the cam phasing to work and fabricated your own

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G Shift using Tapatalk


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

I like kraft dinner :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

we are working on doing itb's but no company will sell us a head flange


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

GTACanuck said:


> I like kraft dinner :thumbup:


I like turtles lol


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> we are working on doing itb's *but no company will sell us a head flange*


Very very untrue  Just not cheap


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Who is willing to sell a quality head flange? Price is no object.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Who is willing to sell a quality head flange? Price is no object.


Pm'd


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

we have all plans and parts ready, just no one has the money to step up.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Josh shoot me a pm, we are looking for a complete DBW ITB setup if you want to be the one to make it for us. We are building a high compression all motor setup that will be in a mk5 drag shell with a 6psd dog box. :thumbup:

We will run it off our motec m800


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Josh shoot me a pm, we are looking for a complete DBW ITB setup if you want to be the one to make it for us. We are building a high compression all motor setup that will be in a mk5 drag shell with a 6psd dog box. :thumbup:
> 
> We will run it off our motec m800


2.5 6spd NA drag??? sounds VERY fun.

do tell...


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

i can make a head flange


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

slomk5 said:


> i can make a head flange


 Send over a price, we will take it with no injector bungs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> 2.5 6spd NA drag??? sounds VERY fun.
> 
> do tell...


 We plan on doing a high compression 2.5L on ITB's with a 6spd dog box, twin disc and ran on motec. :thumbup:


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

F*ck yeah  finally someone! and i know JC will come thru with an epic car!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

We are trying, I am supplying the drag shell and Andre (Audi4u) is doing the motor/ecu setup. :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

high compression as 11:1? 12? 

also, if possible make a buid thread or just a detailed, almost DIY on the whole ECU swap, cause i imagine standalone... and if andre is involved then 034... and if more than 250 hp are wanted and i know you will want to control timing, ignition, fuel, etc.., so stage 2c will be used...!! 

and i just happen to be VERY interested in the same thing.  

so please, do share all those details. i have been going back and forth with andre over emails for the last months... 
and right now, i'm considering getting the stage 2a for NA, and once i go boos, i'd get the upgrade to 2c, and as andre sugested, it'd be piggyback... so... this thread could be VERY helpful for me, and the future 2.5ers... as the motor is getting more and more whored out.  

thanks joel. :thumbup: 


edit: 
if you need anything, i dunno, even donations, i'm willing to help. 2.5s have great potential, and doing such ventures isnt free, nor cheap... so i'm willing to put my grain of sand for the 2.5 community..!  

also, dont know if needed, but i have a lot of my oem parts... so if you need anything, or anything from fla, just let me know.  

*further edit* i just re-read... in my excitement, i overlooked the word motec... well, still interested on details...!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> high compression as 11:1? 12?
> 
> *trying higher*
> 
> ...


 .


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

emailing andre again!  

holy crap! i was reading on the m800, and it read to be awesome! a VERY high tech standalone.. when i saw the price, i almost fainted... its worth it.. but wow is that thing pricey!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

I got mine used on ebay, you need to track them on ebay and hope to not be outbid at the last minute. 

Last weekend Andre and I were tracking a used M800 that ended at $5,100 plus shipping.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

yeah... i saw those things for 5700 on buy-it-now... 

which ECU do you recomend to the "average" 2.5er?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> yeah... i saw those things for 5700 on buy-it-now...
> 
> which ECU do you recomend to the "average" 2.5er?


 honestly the best choice for an ecu depends on who the tuner is. Find your tuner first, ask him what systems he likes to tune. Research his ecu's and see which one can do everything you need it to.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

ok... 

and a side question: how do i learn to tne myself? whats the best way? or the best ECU to learn?


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

dare I say, 

an epic nightshift thread!!!!  glad i decided to lurk this today.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> ok...
> 
> and a side question: how do i learn to tne myself? whats the best way? or the best ECU to learn?


 Best way to learn is not on your car.  

you can take classes but you usually need to travel.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Best way to learn is not on your car.
> 
> you can take classes but you usually need to travel.


 lol... i'll see what i can do... 

maybe i'll buy some books and maybe some clases nearby...


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

does rev pretty quick different story with a load. 




 
Looks like a custom keihin setup


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

That's gonna sound unbelievably sexy

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G Shift using Tapatalk


----------



## nightshift1983 (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm interested in one. Cheaper than a turbo


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nightshift1983 said:


> I'm interested in one. Cheaper than a turbo


 undone, as of right now. 

and you just dont have the knowledge nor money to do what joel and andre are going to do.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

No way will it be cheaper then a turbo. Sorry no way.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> No way will it be cheaper then a turbo. Sorry no way.


 X2 or he can sell his kidney to an online broker for a setup!lol


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

hopefully he'll have complications on the surgery... lol


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> hopefully he'll have complications on the surgery... lol


 Jeez


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

wow, he's a dumb ass but he's not a puppy kickin racist thats an anti semite.......cause thats wrong.


----------

